# New Holland hayliner #67



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Is this thing worth tinkering with, I had it given to me and it was baling until 3 years ago, it all seams to work, just needs a little grease as far as I can tell.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

Depends on how much hay you are putting up. If you are only doing a little bit for your own use and it looks as good as you say, I would definitely try it out. They were a good piece of equipment in their time. On the other hand if you are doing a lot of acres or doing it for someone else where time and production are a factor, I would definitely go with something newer.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

right now I am using 600 to 800 bales per year, all purchased. I have access to plenty of fields right handy to the house, will not sell any, although I may add a few head if the hay were cheaper.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I run a Super 69 and usually put up around 1800 to 2000 bales a year. Keep your windrows small and your ground speed down to where the baler is pulling the hay from the windrow a little and you should get along just fine. The timing is very important on those. Also the knotters can be tempermental at times. May have to try different twine to see which kind/brand it likes. Mine won't tie good knots with plastic twine but does super on sisal. If you run into various bale lengths, move the metering wheel back 6" and lengthen the metering arm the same amount and reset it with proper spacing and that will solve the uneven bale length problem. Good luck and go for it. Rog


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Up date on my 67 hayliner.

Oiled and greased everything this winter and kind of set it aside for spring. Took it back out yesterday and I rolled out a round bale and fed it through by hand, missed the knot on the first bale, I'm not even sure I fed the twine right, but hit the next 15 pretty as a picture. Ready to bale next weekend if weather cooperates.

Also wondering what years the 67 was made. If anyone knows I would like to hear.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

You can get a Manual for it on the New Holland website and it will tell the years of manufacture.


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

TessiersFarm said:


> Up date on my 67 hayliner.
> 
> Oiled and greased everything this winter and kind of set it aside for spring. Took it back out yesterday and I rolled out a round bale and fed it through by hand, missed the knot on the first bale, I'm not even sure I fed the twine right, but hit the next 15 pretty as a picture. Ready to bale next weekend if weather cooperates.
> 
> Also wondering what years the 67 was made. If anyone knows I would like to hear.


The Super 67 was made from 1960 - 1967.


----------



## kneedeep50 (May 26, 2010)

Just bought a new holland S69 baler. the problem with the baler is the bolt that connects the PTO shaft to the clutch assembly on the flywheel keeps loosening.
Has anyone had that problem or possibly know why it is happening?


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I started using nylon lock nuts anywhere I had trouble with bolts loosening, and have had very few problems since. Never really had your specific problem but just in general.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Tessier not sure where in Central Maine you are but looks like Monday thru Thursday look good. I am thinking I am goint to jump. The following week doesn't look good.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm in Skowhegan, I have to work all week this week but I'm considering mowing monday afternoon, tedding tuesday afternoon and raking and baleing wed afternoon. Don't know how that will work but its worth a try i guess. Next weekend looks ok acording to the NWS, we'll see.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Yer just up the road. I'm over in Fayette. I think I'm shooting for Wednesday. Ground will be to wet tomorrow to do anything.


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Piece I'm mowing isn't wet right now! Side hill right at my comfort limit and part of it is an old road bed so it is a really hard surface. Haven't figured out why but its the best grass I got.


----------

